# Free Technical Analysis Charts



## StewyD32 (16 April 2017)

Hi All,
This has probably been covered so please forgive but I'm finding it hard to source one.

Im looking for a free website where I can do T/A on charts which has a wide variation of analysis options or even decent websites. (ASX stocks)
I tried to download a few free trials but they do not work on my apple software for some reason.
I am just starting out so do not want to purchase software at the moment.

Any pointers would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Quant (16 April 2017)

StewyD32 said:


> Hi All,
> This has probably been covered so please forgive but I'm finding it hard to source one.
> 
> Im looking for a free website where I can do T/A on charts which has a wide variation of analysis options or even decent websites. (ASX stocks)
> ...





https://www.tradingview.com/

https://au.investing.com/


----------



## pixel (16 April 2017)

StewyD32 said:


> I tried to download a few free trials but they do not work on my apple software for some reason.



Have you tried IncredibleCharts? They offer a download for Mac OS X, but as a Windows addict for many decades, I can't vouch for it working.
http://www.incrediblecharts.com/


----------



## StewyD32 (16 April 2017)

Quant said:


> https://www.tradingview.com/
> 
> https://au.investing.com/




Thanks Quant. I did go to investing.com one time and didn't bookmark it and couldn't find it again.
Much appreciated.


----------



## StewyD32 (16 April 2017)

pixel said:


> Have you tried IncredibleCharts? They offer a download for Mac OS X, but as a Windows addict for many decades, I can't vouch for it working.
> http://www.incrediblecharts.com/




Yes I downloaded it and wouldn't work. I didn't take much time to look into why it didn't work.
When I get a chance I'll mess around with it and see if I can get it to work, but its not as straight froward for me unfortunately.


----------



## rb250660 (16 April 2017)

tradingview.com is pretty sharp in my opinion. I signed up for it and never got spammed with any junk mail or anything like that. I can save charts and run a watchlist. Loads of instruments are accessible and I use it daily.


----------



## StewyD32 (16 April 2017)

rb250660 said:


> tradingview.com is pretty sharp in my opinion. I signed up for it and never got spammed with any junk mail or anything like that. I can save charts and run a watchlist. Loads of instruments are accessible and I use it daily.




Thanks for the comment rb250660. I have tried it out and do like it. Id there Fibonacci bands on it. I couldn't seem to find that indicator.


----------



## pixel (16 April 2017)

Fibonacci ought to be part of any charting packet worth the name. However, if tradingview were the exception but had everything else you want for free, Fib calculations are just about the easiest to do in Excel.


----------



## StewyD32 (17 April 2017)

I was thinking the exact same thing Pixel…. Gary Wagner will be disappointed lol. 
Fibonacci doesn't seem to be standard in free chart T/A. 

Would could care to expand on:


pixel said:


> Fib calculations are just about the easiest to do in Excel.



to a budding investor


----------



## peter2 (17 April 2017)

The fibs are there, under the pitchfork icon/menu. Click icons to expand menu options.


----------



## StewyD32 (17 April 2017)

Thank you for that peter. Much appreciated.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 April 2017)

Tradingview don't have ASX stocks.

Join CMC and get Trandingview style charts on ASX stocks for free.


----------



## Quant (17 April 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Tradingview don't have ASX stocks.
> 
> Join CMC and get Trandingview style charts on ASX stocks for free.




Yes they do 

https://www.tradingview.com/x/4kXAkaui/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 April 2017)

Ok,that's new.  Delayed data not much use for trading though.  RT is paid.  OP wants free.


----------



## stevo2 (2 May 2017)

Quant said:


> https://www.tradingview.com/
> 
> https://au.investing.com/



Why do people always want stuff for free when quality costs?
Get a car for free and your gunna get a bomb.
Want to build something with free tools your gunna get broken down junky hand me downs that don't work very well.
Its very rare that quality is free.
Get Amibroker or similar and your buying quality


----------



## StewyD32 (2 May 2017)

stevo2 said:


> Why do people always want stuff for free when quality costs?
> Get a car for free and your gunna get a bomb.
> Want to build something with free tools your gunna get broken down junky hand me downs that don't work very well.
> Its very rare that quality is free.
> Get Amibroker or similar and your buying quality




I have just started out and not putting a lot into stocks, therefore I don't feel the need to buy TA software unless I am more determined to make stocks a more meaningful action. The functions in both the free and paid will do the exact same thing which is all someone needs who is starting off. 

And an example with a car: Someone who needs an runaround A to B car or a car to mess around in the field isn't going to get a six figure car to do so.

I'll have a look into Ambibroker. Thanks


----------



## Quant (3 May 2017)

stevo2 said:


> Why do people always want stuff for free when quality costs?
> Get a car for free and your gunna get a bomb.
> Want to build something with free tools your gunna get broken down junky hand me downs that don't work very well.
> Its very rare that quality is free.
> Get Amibroker or similar and your buying quality




Trading view is good for free and even though I have a high end charting software I do use some of the awesome stuff TV has such as spread charts , quandl data etc etc , far from a " bomb "  ... people got to start somewhere , I paid 5k for software in 2003 that's about the same as TV for free , TV has script/coding feature and many great features for a freebie and you can pay if you like for additional features  , any way don't knock it till you tried it  .. its a great " first " car


----------



## Donkhorsepower (27 August 2017)

StewyD32 said:


> Hi All,
> This has probably been covered so please forgive but I'm finding it hard to source one.
> 
> Im looking for a free website where I can do T/A on charts which has a wide variation of analysis options or even decent websites. (ASX stocks)
> ...



Since the demise of Mastock due to the developer becoming ill I have been looking around for a low cost (not free) option to use on a Mac. Trading View is easily the best customisable option around. It will handle ASX stocks and has a very well supported forum for code development using their in-house 'Pine' code. I have always wanted to move over to a web based technical system, and now Trading View is supplying this. It is only a small cost per month for the system if you are subscribing, and with the information that you can learn from the forums I would view that as a good investment in your trading education.


----------



## tech/a (27 August 2017)

At some point you'll grow out of putting lines on charts

You'll learn chart patterns in bar clusters to singular bar analysis in ALL timeframes and how to put it all together and read a chart.
Couple that with excellent data analysis/risk and position sizing and the rest fades away as CHART ART.


----------



## kitdoctor (1 April 2018)

I've been using the free version of tradingview to monitor a few key indices. Anyway I'd set trend lines and channels etc. but one day all that disappeared across all the charts. Would anyone know why this has happened?


----------

